# What to do during a government shutdown?



## Mama said PE is the devil (Jan 4, 2019)

With the government shutdown, what should you do? Nobody around to check those permits...


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2019)

Buy a lot of guns and drink a lot of liquor.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2019)

I sold toilet paper for $1 / square up at the composting toilets in the national forest the other day...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 4, 2019)

Go to work. Not a gov't employee.  Hubs is though, and he is going to work also.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 9, 2019)

Get through the Netflix and DVR queue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 9, 2019)

Stand in line at the airport.  I'm not going anywhere, but just wanted to mess things up just a little more...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 9, 2019)

File my taxes. Guess there’s no rest for the wicked...


----------



## User1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Stand in line at the airport.  I'm not going anywhere, but just wanted to mess things up just a little more...


I'm dreading the airport tonight. please save me a spot?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 10, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> File my taxes. Guess there’s no rest for the wicked...


There's no rush. It's not like anyone is there to process your refund.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 10, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's no rush. It's not like anyone is there to process your refund.


I think the IRS was ordered to process refunds without being paid to do it. I actually feel bad for them (you may never hear me say such a thing about IRS agents again...).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 10, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I think the IRS was ordered to process refunds without being paid to do it. I actually feel bad for them (you may never hear me say such a thing about IRS agents again...).


I've heard that those recalls may be challenged.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 10, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've heard that those recalls may be challenged.


I guess I recall my feelings, then...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 16, 2019)

Grow a shutdown-beard, and call it "Furlough Fur".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I sold toilet paper for $1 / square up at the composting toilets in the national forest the other day...


Why would anyone do that when they could wipe right on their own dollar?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 18, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's no rush. It's not like anyone is there to process your refund.


Refund?  LMAO!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2019)

cause dolla bills jam up the composting toilets!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 18, 2019)

Doesn’t seem like a good use for my tax refund anyway...


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil (Jan 23, 2019)

ssss

hhhh

uuuu

tttt

dddd

oooo

wwnnnn

We can work if we want to, we can leave your friends behind

Cause your friends don't work and if they aren't paid

Their job might be shutdown.

I say, we can go where we want to, a business not completely in dept

And we can act like we come from out of this world

Leave the government far behind.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/pabst-brewery-taproom-giving-away-free-beer-to-furloughed-employees


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 26, 2019)

So do I shave the furlough fur? Or do I just keep it going since we're just going to shutdown again in 3 weeks?


----------



## P-E (Jan 27, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> So do I shave the furlough fur? Or do I just keep it going since we're just going to shutdown again in 3 weeks?


I wouldn’t go for the Brazilian quite yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

All the feds out here have those fake lumberjack beards


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> All the feds out here have those fake lumberjack beards


But how many had them prior to the shutdown?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2019)

most all of them, but East Coast may not play that game (here people wear John Elway's jerseys to church) ~


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 8, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Doesn’t seem like a good use for my tax refund anyway...


Again with the refund... wth, over?


----------



## Violator (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama said PE is the devil (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Violator (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)

Violator said:


> View attachment 12606


This shit is a true story.


----------

